

Help me find the topic for the 50th blog post - akhilrex

I like to write and try to write as much as my entrepreneurial life allows me to. I write at my blog at http://akhil.me and usually write about entrepreneurship, marketing and experiences. I have posted 49 posts and for the 50th i want to do something special. Please check out the blog and see how/what i usually write and help me find the topic for the 50th post.
======
dmschulman
I am of course assuming you want the number 50 to be significant to this post
in some way.

\- 50 things you've learned in your experiences as an entrepreneur (or in
general life)

\- 50 goals you hope to achieve in the coming years

\- 50 people who inspire you

\- 50 things that have inspired you

Comedy option: write about not being particularly inspired to create and how
you would overcome that.

